# Euro Millions



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Â£85 million!!! What couldn't you do with that money?

Veyron? Zonda? S7? GT40? You could have them all without even thinking about it.

I have my two lucky dips and should those numbers come up.. where does one buy a Bugatti from anyway? :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hands off! It's mine, all mine!!!

:wink:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Your local VAG dealer should know :wink:  :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thejepster said:


> Your local VAG dealer should know :wink:  :roll:


I wonder if there Cs is as cood as Audi or VWs :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just talking about this this morning.

I don't think you would ever stop grinning.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> > Your local VAG dealer should know :wink:  :roll:
> ...


For the amount you're spending on a Veyron, I'd expect them to waiting for you when you got home, ready with a cup of tea, just making sure everything is alright with the car! 

Â£85m? Wouldn't change me......... I'd still be certifiable!  :roll:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Thing is, you could have your dream garage of any - and I mean *any* cars you wanted & it really wouldn't make a dent in your winnings.

Invested at even 5% you'd make 4 million a year in interest!!! Enzo schmenzo!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

F40 and many many others


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree that you could seriously have any car you wanted without denting the winnings... it's when you start to throw in big money purchases like mansions and super yachts and private jets, that Â£85m could start to dwindle :!:

With interest at Â£4m per year, say for arguements sake the taxman will take 40% or Â£1.6m, that gives you a monthly take home, (in interest alone), of approx Â£285k per month or Â£9.3k per day.... which is nice.... very very nice.... 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I think I could just about live on that....would have to cut back though... :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I would not get out of bed fo rless than Â£100 million 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

first thing i would do is join TTOC :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> first thing i would do is join TTOC :wink:


Liar!!!!!! We know you enough by now to know. You would carry on working and invest all your money and just watch it increase. Then still have the cheek when going to the pub to worm your way out of a round. Only reason you want to pop to mine for tea is so you dont have to pay for it at a cafe :wink:  :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > first thing i would do is join TTOC :wink:
> ...


:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> first thing i would do is join TTOC :wink:


    Made me spill my coffee that one


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Blimey, if I had that money I might blow it all on a new TV


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Blimey, if I had that money I might blow it all on a new TV


 :lol:

Never heard any more about that Irish woman who won the monster wedge last time, did we? :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I don't normally play the lottery, but I fancy a dabble on this one.

Do I just go to the normal outlets?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes you do.

Get one for me :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Got mine this morning. 2 lucky dips.

They reckon the chances of winning are 76,000,000 to 1!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Got my ten lucky dips this morning!!

Went to pay and handed in my tenner, "oh I'm sorry that will be Â£15".

What a rip off, typical, anything to do with Europe is overcharged!!! :evil:


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Widget said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey, if I had that money I might blow it all on a new TV
> ...


Apparently she's gone into hiding because she's had death threats!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I was talking about this to my missus the other day - is it too much money for a "normal person" to win and adapt to? Would they be better off making 10 prizes of Â£8.5m or 100 prizes of Â£850k? Would it put my family at an unreasonable amount of risk? Could you live "normally" again. We never did reach a satisfactory conclusion.

Still, I have got a couple of tickets, "just in case"


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> is it too much money for a "normal person" to win and adapt to?


I can't see the problem myself


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I think you can cut down the risk by asking for no publicity. You don't have to have your name and pictures splashed all over the papers!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

phodge said:


> I think you can cut down the risk by asking for no publicity. You don't have to have your name and pictures splashed all over the papers!


I've never understood why people do allow publicity. Is there any financial inducement, I wonder?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

BreTT said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can cut down the risk by asking for no publicity. You don't have to have your name and pictures splashed all over the papers!
> ...


I agree but do you imagine that the papers would not find you in todays world and splash the headlines? ........... I cannot


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'd keep it secret perhaps just mentioning it on here so me TT buddies know


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


True enough, so do you simply go for the "publish and be damned" attitude? Oh well, just off to look at a few websites to decide how to spend the cash...


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Woohoo I've just won 85 million smackers!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Â£100m next time, I regret wasting that Â£12 today now :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

bec21tt said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


Not that ive sat around planing how to spend 85 million......But obviously you would ask for no publicity. But what i would do is go over to somewhere like Australia. Then from there plan where you want a house have it built somewhere not close to where you originally lived. Then move back once the house is built and by then most of the publicity should have calmed down and you shouldnt get any bother. Problem is to many poeple once htey win these huge amounts carry on living in the same area. Where everyone knew you just had a average paying job then suddenly see you driving around in a 100k motor.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well, it wisnae me....or anyone else by the sound of it.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Â£100m next time, I regret wasting that Â£12 today now :?


Do you really?

Obviously it had no financial reward, but I bet you had some fantastic thoughts of 'what if...' for a paltry Â£12, didn't you?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I won the full Â£85 000 000 but dont tell any one as it won't change my life as they all say :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

If I won Â£85,000,000 I would still send out the begging letters.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Â£100m next time, I regret wasting that Â£12 today now :?
> ...


Found out today I've won Â£5 on it - not such a sad loss after all. I'm still mourning the Â£7 I no longer have though 

I might even put a bit more money on next week so I can winge again


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Not that ive sat around planing how to spend 85 million......But obviously you would ask for no publicity. But what i would do is go over to somewhere like Australia. Then from there plan where you want a house have it built somewhere not close to where you originally lived. Then move back once the house is built and by then most of the publicity should have calmed down and you shouldnt get any bother. Problem is to many poeple once htey win these huge amounts carry on living in the same area. Where everyone knew you just had a average paying job then suddenly see you driving around in a 100k motor.


See now me id win the cash, MOve to Monaco give the Tax man two fingers, open up some sort of trust invest the money in property all around the world that the trust would own and so the generations after me could enjoy.

and i would tell my family, but not tell them how much. just say u won Â£2 million on a wednesday draw.

then only with the interest buy soooo many cars and build my dream garage, and you know what id still have a TT there! 8) (maybe gold plate it) joking


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I resisted it at Â£85m, I will just have to win it now and live with the consequences


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i'd buy audi and make sure the MKII was done right. Input from the forum welcome and i might even donate a pool car for all to use.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> i'd buy audi and make sure the MKII was done right. Input from the forum welcome and i might even donate a pool car for all to use.


Just one, tight git


----------

